# Hard Bump On Chi's Shoulder Blade



## ButterCup (Aug 30, 2009)

My baby ha her 3rd set of shots last Friday and also received her first rabies shot as well. She know has a nickel size hard bump on her shoulder blade. It has been there since Tuesday and it is still there today. Is this a normal reaction to the shot? Should I call my vet to make sure? Also I want to put flea medicine on her as well could I still do this even if she has the bump?

I'm a nervous momma over here!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I would put a call into the vet just to ease your mind. When Willy got his last shot done (which was his third shot) there was a hard bump under his skin where she had given him the needle. She said it was there because he had been perfectly still? Though I;m not sure how much sense that makes lol anyway, she said its nothing to worry about and that it would go away in a few days, and it did. Also she gave him his flea/heartworm meds right there at the back of his neck like a minute after she gave him the shot, and all was well


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think you should worry too much...I know that some of my babies got the same thing after their shots..its almost feels like scar tissue..The flea medicine should be okay to apply.


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

It just sounds like a vaccine lump...did your vet rub it at all? Because that should have helped...often people wonder why after a shot a vet will rub the area vigorously...some thinks its to help make the animal relax but it's to help that lump to not form as much...it should be easily movable under the skin and non-painful...and often vaccine lumps take awhile to go away...

How old is the pup and what flea meds are u applying?


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

The breeder that i bought Millie from said not to use the flea medication like frontline etc. until she is 6 months old, as it can cause liver damage. 
My vet hadnt heard of that; however said he wasnt an expert on Chi's.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree, it sounds like a vaccine lump...Brucie just had one after his rabies vacc. a couple of months ago. It should go away in a few days. But it wouldn't hurt to put a call in to your vet just to ease your mind.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

did you speak to your vet in the end hun?


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i went through the same thing with lucy - i found a very hard round lump near her hip where she received her rabies vaccine. of course i thought the worst, but after a call to the vet and a freakout on the chi-people board, it was just a vaccine lump!! so don't worry, watch the lump, call the vet, and if it doenst dissolve in a couple weeks (lucy's took about 3 weeks?) then you can have the vet take alook at it. i know how you feel don't worry!!


----------

